# This one really made me laugh



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 6, 2010)

In our local newspaper, the Journal & Courier, there was an ad in the classifieds under the "absolutely free" section that read "Casket: lightly used, very comfortable"! 



I almost want to call and get it! 

Here is the link, its a little over halfway down the page.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 6, 2010)

> C A S K E T
> Lightly used,
> very comfortable.
> 765-497-4568
> ...



Now I have seen more than I have had desire to see. LOL


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 6, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> > C A S K E T
> > Lightly used,
> > very comfortable.
> > 765-497-4568
> ...


 
It makes you wonder what the light use was and how they know it is comfy!


----------



## py3ak (Oct 6, 2010)

MLCOPE2 said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > > C A S K E T
> ...


 
Shooting a scene in a movie?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Oct 6, 2010)

If it was for a movie, I would think they would like to get some of that money back and sell it. The free part is what I find interesting.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 6, 2010)

Upgrade for a vampire? Maybe the free part is so they can lure victims to their lair.


----------



## MarieP (Oct 7, 2010)

Maybe it's a new evangelism technique: "You see, there's this used but now-empty tomb in the Middle East, and that same resurrection is offered to you freely..."

Or maybe it was used for viewing bodies that would be cremated afterward. Although the comfortable part, well, not sure that part matters!

Caskets aren't my comfort in life and death anyway


----------

